# Canadian contractors



## snow_guy101 (Mar 21, 2007)

Im a canadian contractor and man did we have it good this year i think the biggest snowfall this year was a thirty centimeters... but any ways what do you guys think of our winters compared to american winters???


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think the most we got was 20 cm and that was even split up. I hope I never see a storm like they have in parts of the States. I can't see pushing 8-12" of snow as fun. The places by the lakes with the lake effect snow can take it's toll.

Where are you located?


----------



## snow_guy101 (Mar 21, 2007)

im from ottawa ontario but ya for sure i would hate to be the guys that worked the oswego storm. Where you from?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I am from Scarborough, and we had it pretty easy this year. Just north of us though conditions are a bit different and we have had some wierd times when we have got snow and pickering hasn't. Wierd lake effect.

It is also wierd being so close to Buffalo but seeing conditions differ so greatly.

Jon


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I am in Newmarket, 25 miles north of Toronto. We had an easy year. I think we plowed 9 times but salted 35. I would rather salt then plow any day.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

"I would rather salt then plow any day." Amen Brother!!! 17 years of plowing is getting old! :crying:


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm from oakville and I think I plowed 7-8 times, salted three times that. I would like to have pushed that Barfalo snow. I guess after 3 years the novelty hasn't worn off I still have fun pushing snow around.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

I've plowed 9 times this year, but my trigger is 3". In the Hamilton/Ancaster area we had that storm that dumped 50CM. That was quite the storm. The tractors were plowing for the city for almost 60 hours each. Other than that it has been nice litle storms, however I still prefer the big dumps!:redbounce 
I think we get a more concistant winter than most south of the border though, typically. I have a feeling next year we'll be back to a "normal" winter, with more 30cm dumps starting in January. Well, at least I can hope!

Mike.tymusic


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll be the first guy from the states to write in (think maybe guys see this & wonder if it was only a Canadian thread, aye?)  

8-12" is no fun to push all at once, which is why we don't do that! I do primarily residential, and it's rare exception that I'm plowing a foot of snow at one time. I'm fortunate to have some folks who fly south for the winter, so it's not imperative I get to the driveway at any point during a storm, so that's generally my exception (and I like having a few who don't need out by a certain time -- kinda like snow on Sundays letting me skip the commercials for a while!). 

My area has gotten probably 25-30" of snow all winter, a great bit lighter than normal. Always thought most parts of Canada got more than 30cm. All I can say is I hope most guys have seasonal contracts! Take care


~Kevin


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The 10 year average for Toronto's Pearson airport is 45" of snow. This year all we've got is a little over 23" as of March 26. There could be one more left, but it did go up to 20 celcius today so who Knows!!. All are stuff is contracted salt and everthing, so I can't complain as long as the money keeps coming in. Two light winters in a row makes it harder to negotiate next years contract though. Everybody thinks they can expand after a light winter. I wish we had to call the ARMY in every winter.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

JD Dave;386964 said:


> Everybody thinks they can expand after a light winter


Well, it's not a bad theory, considering we see more trucks for sale at rock bottom prices after terribly light winters. It makes expansion more feasible. As you say though, it's harder to get the better contracts after light years. Good luck!!

~Kevin


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

pristine your correct about conditions im from buffalo plowed 13 times but south of us by the stadium where the bills play they got hammerd, only a 15 min drive from my house they plowed 30x had more lake effect also, wierd year. also before we get yelled at this is the picture forum.


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

Do you guys even look at what forum your posting in? This subject might be better suited for the networking forum. This Forum is for STORM PICTURES!!!! Great Job Mod's!!!!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks columbiaplower I just moved it to the correct forum


----------

